# Dead Fish Hat Pattern (and one for baby too)



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Adult/Child Hat Here:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php

Baby here:

http://zephyrknit.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2008-01-01T00:00:00%2B11:00&updated-max=2009-01-01T00:00:00%2B11:00&max-results=1

Robin in MS


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love these patterns!! My husband is a fisherman and I'm going to make him one when he's out "steel head" fishing in the winter. Thanks!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. My cousin wanted me to make a dead fish hat for her newborn (expected in Sept.) and the only one I could find was done in sock yarn. Didn't relish the thought of all that knitting on size 2 needles when the baby was only going to wear it once for a photo. This is done in worsted and will be great!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you have the site or pattern for the dead fish scarf, my great GS would love that. Love all of the ones you made and the color choices are great.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the posting, just love this pattern :thumbup:


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I thought I had posted the link to the scarf.

Here it is:

http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish

Robin in MA


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting. I was interested in the scarf myself. Also printed the "Half Fish" Beanie.... too cute.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks so much. Many fisherman to knit this for!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks so much! Made a dead fish hat...now on to the rest!


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

if any of you have made these hats can you post pictures or tell how they turned out or if there were kinks or things we need to be a ware of. I know the website where the pattern is from has pictures, but still I am curious if any of you actually made the patterns and also the sizing is that correct? I need an infant, kids and adult sizes. I am not a very good knitter yet and so I need to be careful not to put a lot of time into something that has a mistake or something doesn't work. I don't want to be discouraged lol. I so want to learn to be a good knitter.
peggy


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

did you ever make any of these hats and if so how did they turn out? Were the sizes correct and were there any mistakes or things to watch out for? What yarns work the best for this?
thanks for your answer
peggy


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I used all kinds of yarn, mostly red heart worsted. I don't have the exact pattern name though, I think it's the one from the Dutch lady. It turned out to be an adult hat.


----------

